# Belkin N600 Dual Band Router - Feedback from current users



## neo_natasha (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey there everyone. Does anyone out here personally use the Belkin N600 Dual Band Router ?(Latest version, the piano black one).

I am planning to get one of these. Retails for 3500 and I read quite a lot of reviews. Lots of mixed responses. No reviews by indian users. It would help if routers came with an Indian terrain Signal Strength  (Read signal through brick and mortar walls)

The reason I chose this one was this had 4 internal antennae and I was assuming more the number better the reception through walls. (Im planning to keep mine inside a room covered with walls).

Santhosh


----------



## webgenius (Jan 23, 2012)

@Santhosh,

I recently bought a Wi-Fi router. So I had to do a lot of research to find the best router with large signal strength. So I understand your situation.
I agree about mixed responses. I checked Amazon UK and USA site and realized that Belkin users have faced a hell lot of problems. So I decided not to get Belkin models.

If possible, get TP-Link models. Check their reviews on Amazon and you'll know what I'm talking about .


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 24, 2012)

I am using belkin N300 (dual antenna) from past 2 years.. till now no problems..

if u want more signal strength.. go with the one which supports custom firmware like dd-wrt or tomato.


----------



## neo_natasha (Jan 24, 2012)

@webgenius. Thanks for your input. I checked out TP Link and TL-WR1043ND seems to be the best router they have as of today. And it has spectacular reviews in amazon and everywhere else. 

@kmadhu thanks for your suggestion. As suggested by webgenius TL-WR1043ND supports dd-wrt as well. 

I got a few questions now. The belkin N600 was a dual band 600 MBps router which also had 4 antennae , so theoretically this should be having a way better signal strength compared to TP link right ?  

Anyways I am no belkin fan or fan of any specific brand. Which ever gives the strongest signal I am open to buy it as long as it is within 4k here. No plans of getting them from abroad.

EDIT : TL-WR1043ND costs 3550 + 5% tax so I guess this would be fine.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> I got a few questions now. The belkin N600 was a dual band 600 MBps router which also had 4 antennae , so theoretically this should be having a way better signal strength compared to TP link right ?
> 
> Anyways I am no belkin fan or fan of any specific brand. Which ever gives the strongest signal I am open to buy it as long as it is within 4k here. No plans of getting them from abroad.
> 
> EDIT : TL-WR1043ND costs 3550 + 5% tax so I guess this would be fine.



TL-WR1043ND has 3 detachable antennae. So you can replace them with higher dBi omni-directional antennae for better throughput. However I feel the stock firmware should be more than sufficient looking at the customer reviews.

I had shortlisted TL-WR1043ND and Asus RT-N16 for my everyday use. I ended up buying Asus since it has better range than TP-Link and it has a built-in download manager.

In short, for routers under 6k range, I found Asus RT-N16 to be the best, immediately followed by TL-WR1043ND. If you have the buck, get the Asus model. You'll never regret later.


----------



## neo_natasha (Jan 24, 2012)

6k is out reach at the moment. Guess I have to settle for the TL-WR1043ND and will try to get hold of some new antennae. Thanks again.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> 6k is out reach at the moment. Guess I have to settle for the TL-WR1043ND and will try to get hold of some new antennae. Thanks again.


Get TL-WR1043ND and see if the throughput is as per your liking. You can install DD-WRT and get download manager to download content directly to your USB drive without the need of PC, and it increases your transmission range too.


----------



## neo_natasha (Jan 24, 2012)

Right. Downloading content to a USB drive wont be necessary, but the transmission range is a definite must. The only reason im so paranoid about transmission range is I want to have a wired connection for my primary PC which happens to be inside a room. Rest of the stuff that will be sharing the connection will be a PS3, ipad2, iphone and a laptop. (and a smart TV if possible)


----------



## webgenius (Jan 25, 2012)

Do update your router firmware as soon as you get it. I remember reading in the reviews that the throughput has increased a bit for few owners after updating the firmware. I believe the stock firmware after upgrade will be more than enough for your requirement.


----------

